# Sexually Frustrated



## iloveyou21 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! My husband and I have been married for 10 years and I am dying for him to want the same things I want.

He is more laid back and quiet and I (since the day we have met) have been the more "crazy" one so to speak. People say we balance each other out which I believed for awhile but now there are certain things I crave from him and I just can't seem to get them.

His job is more serious now than when we first got together and when I send him "dirty" texts he responds but doesnt give me much in return.. For example he will tell me to "tell him more.." or ask me "how.." things like that. Wants more detail for himself but I dont get it in return!! His excuse is that he's at work blah blah but I just feel like he doesn't want to put in the effort. When we have opposite days off and he sends me his version of dirty texts (lol) I always respond to him eventually throughout the day.

There are some other things too but I feel like I've already typed alot on here.. I've tried talking to him but seriously I'm lacking the attention from him in many ways and feel he doesnt put ANY effort into ANYTHING for me when I go out of my way to please him...

HELP PLEASE


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Show him your post so that he can read how frustrated you are that you had to go to a forum full of strangers to share your dilema. This way you can't be accused of tip toing around the issue or being accused of wanting him to read your mind.


----------



## iloveyou21 (Nov 14, 2011)

ugh your right I could...I just didnt know if anyone had a way to kind of break their husbands out of being so prude?


----------

